# Synthetic oil for John Deere Z540r???



## silverfox41 (Sep 1, 2021)

I just purchased a used John Deere Z540r and I wonder if there are any recommendations as far as synthetic oil than can be used in the 24 HP Kawasaki engine!!! Mobil One? Rotella? Castrol? Thank you.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Man..... Another "Oil Question" with a 1st post. Oil questions are the #1 source for stirring up Caca del Toro on about any Forum, especially this one

People have all different opinions about what oil to use in an air cooled small engine. I just tell people to go with what the OEM suggest(in this case Kawasaki). I personally see no benefit in running synthetic oil in a mower engine. The thing to pay attention to is that we all mow in the Summer time. Kawasaki, along with most OEMs, recommends straight 40wt conventional oil any time the ambient temperature gets above 68 degrees. I live in MS, so in the Summer, that's any time after 4:00AM. Kawasaki also has a note in their oil recommendations that says running 20W50 will reduce oil consumption at higher temperatures. 

Their oil recommendation is also for "S" rated oil (automotive) as opposed to "C" rated oil (diesel). Rotella is "C" rated oil. You'll find Kawasaki's oil recommendations for the FS730V on page 13 in the PDF below. They designed/built the engine, you have to assume they have done a little bit of testing on it, so they probably know more about it than just some guy on a Forum that's saying "Well, I only use XXX oil"..... 

Kawasaki FS730V


----------



## silverfox41 (Sep 1, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Man..... Another "Oil Question" with a 1st post. Oil questions are the #1 source for stirring up Caca del Toro on about any Forum, especially this one
> 
> People have all different opinions about what oil to use in an air cooled small engine. I just tell people to go with what the OEM suggest(in this case Kawasaki). I personally see no benefit in running synthetic oil in a mower engine. The thing to pay attention to is that we all mow in the Summer time. Kawasaki, along with most OEMs, recommends straight 40wt conventional oil any time the ambient temperature gets above 68 degrees. I live in MS, so in the Summer, that's any time after 4:00AM. Kawasaki also has a note in their oil recommendations that says running 20W50 will reduce oil consumption at higher temperatures.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input Bob. I just might use Kawasaki brand of oil of instead.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

silverfox41 said:


> Thanks for your input Bob. I just might use Kawasaki brand of oil of instead.


Why?...... Kawasaki didn't make their oil, ELF makes it for them. Ever heard of them?? Most people change oil/filter every season and for most people that's about 50 hours. What modern oil won't stand up to 50 hours of use? SL, SN, and SM API rated oils are what you'll see on the shelf today. You're going to force me into a position of ridicule on this Forum by divulging what oil I use.....

WALLY WORLD!!!!! $4.17 a quart.... $3.60 a quart if you can find the 5-quart jug. "I only use Amsoil".... "I only use Castrol".... "I only use Mobile One".... To me, that's just whistling in the dark hoping to keep the Boogie Man away. It's just oil you're going to change in 50 hours anyway. At $16 a quart for Amsoil full synthetic, you could use Wally World 20W50 and change it every 12 hours for the same $$$...... Some people get both crazy and stupid about oil going into a lawn mower engine with an oil change interval that for most runs 50 hours


----------

